

Tool for trying out backgrounds from subtlepatterns.com - dottertrotter
http://subtlepatternsjs.herokuapp.com/

======
jameswyse
Nice! I can see this being very useful. Thanks!

Another feature which would be cool to have would be the ability to change the
element the pattern is applied to. Do you have a Github page for this?

~~~
dottertrotter
Thanks. I thought about the ability to select the element. I've got an idea
for how to implement it and that's the first update I plan on making. Also I
plan on having a github page up for this soon.

